# Storing a trailer outside in winter



## Andy Taylor (Sep 29, 2014)

Do you guys have any tips? 

Do you put blocks under the frame?

I'd like to remove the tires and store them in the garage. If I do this, should I wrap the hubs with something?

Thanks.


----------



## Keystone (Sep 29, 2014)

My 6X10 has spent many years outside during the winter. I do not do anything different to it. If parking it on grass you might want to put something under the tires so it doesn't leave depressions in the yard.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 29, 2014)

I park it someplace sunny and cut the grass really low where I park it (to allow the air to circulate underneath) and set 2x6's under the tires so it doesn't sink.

If it's going to be stored for a while (like my 18' that has sat since I winterized it last year) I bungeed Rubbermaid garbage can lids over the tires to protect them from the UV light (I find them blowing around on windy days, I didn't buy them specially for this use).

Vehicles seem to rot like crazy when parked on dirt - trailers do better as they don't trap moisture.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys. Wouldn't the tires last longer if I removed them and blocked up the trailer? With my other trailer I used to put old tires/wheels on for the winter, but I don't have extra wheels for this trailer.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 29, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367243#p367243 said:


> Andy Taylor » Today, 01:11[/url]"]Do you guys have any tips?
> 
> Do you put blocks under the frame?
> 
> ...



What you mentioned about removing the tires and blocks under the frame is a good idea. If it is a boat trailer with boat, then you need to raise the bow way up to let the water / snow drain and also leave bilge plug out. Many covers turn into mini pools if not braced up very well, keep that in mind. Lifted some very large chunks of ice out of my 14 fter.
Tim


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 29, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367327#p367327 said:


> earl60446 » Mon Sep 29, 2014 10:22 pm[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=367243#p367243 said:
> ...



Thanks. It's actually a 4'X 8' utility trailer I converted for kayaks. What should I wrap the hubs with to protect them from snow, etc? If I wrap them, would that cause the hubs to rust?


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would coat it in grease & put a loose plastic bag over them and tie it tight around the axle - if wrap with something that will trap moisture you'll get rust. The grease will act against moisture in the air.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------

